# Help Me I'm So Close



## csdoplr (Jun 26, 2009)

As you can see here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFQ_BI17ZB4&feature=channel_page i can do the edges just fine. Does any1 know how to do the edges where you use memorization with words and only using the y perm please thank you all


----------



## byu (Jun 26, 2009)

Click on my channel?

<- It's over there underneath my name. It says YouTube

I have a tutorial, I'll post a link here in a minute.


EDIT:
Hope this is enough.

MEMORIZING CORNERS WITH WORDS:





SOLVING THE CORNERS WITH Y-PERM:





MEMORIZING THE EDGES WITH WORDS:


----------



## csdoplr (Jun 26, 2009)

thanks for the help


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 26, 2009)

Advanced method for memorizing with words. I use this for corners on all sized cubes BLD and for central most edges on 5x5x5 BLD.

http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/memo-words.html


----------

